# Almost 5 months



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Little Smidge is just about a week shy of 5 months!

Took these this past weekend 




























She's getting the hang of freestacking! And she ALWAYS wags her tail when she freestacks! Happy Little Smidge!









Hey, I EARNED the couch today! I worked hard!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw :3 My favorite!

You apparently had warmer weather than we did this passed weekend! lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is very pretty and I can see her growth.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

We still have 4 feet of snow here!

shes gotten so big!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Smidge is beautiful! Of course she wags her tail while freestacking- she knows everyone looking at her is thinking how lovely she is.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I love watching these babies grow! I like her front a lot more NOW than I did when I first picked her up. Croup looks good, really happy with topline. Rear angles are mellowing out, and I hope they continue to do so. Beautiful chest and underline, lovely tailset.

Two things I absolutely ADORE about this little bitch (aside from her social and relatively outgoing nature), are her feet, and her secondary sex characteristics.

Show Shepherds are notorious for FLAT hare feet. Hideous and not functional for their work. This little girl has tight, well arched toes of proper length, well padded and strong. Pasterns are also excellent. Nice and firm.

I love being able to look at this puppy, and know she is a bitch, but not feel she is over refined (as Mirada is). Feminine should not = weak.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

She's gonna go far!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She's looking really good, any word on whether she is staying permanently or not? What happened to her eye area, the pink spot by her eye? 

I love her head, she has so much expression. I'm sure you have already said, but when do you think her first show will be?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> What happened to her eye area, the pink spot by her eye?


Injury while playing. She either ran into the fence, or a dog tagged her. We're just waiting for hair to grow back (I sure HOPE it grows back, since it's on her show side).

Her first show will be in May, at a specialty in Macedonia, OH.

And no, no word on her staying. Just working her for now ^_^


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah it always seems to be on the show side that they get the scraps and scabs lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They do it to torture us


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

What on earth did I miss?! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Lil waggy butt client dog! There are six German Shepherds in my house right now.

I. Love. It!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Lil waggy butt client dog! There are six German Shepherds in my house right now.
> 
> I. Love. It!


Wait, 6? Did I miss something, or were they never introduced? I have seen the 4, who are the other two. Or maybe I am forgetting them and you did say something about them?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The other two just arrived Wednesday. Seven month old littermates.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph said:


> The other two just arrived Wednesday. Seven month old littermates.


Y THERE NO PICTUREZ?!?!?!? >:[
(or did I miss a thread somewhere ? :O)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You didn't miss a thread  Don't have any good pics right now. Hopefully we'll do something in York that'll be picture worthy.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish I could go


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is looking very good.  I Can't wait for photos of the other two.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Smidge today, 3/6/12. The last two pics are free stacks


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She's looking really good, and that spot has definitely gotten smaller. So you changed her name to Smidge?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

She's looking really good Xeph!!! I wish I could see her in person


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No  We call her Wesson. But her nicknames are Little Smidge and Wesilu, lol


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Wesson you say...like a Smith and Wesson? :O


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> No  We call her Wesson. But her nicknames are Little Smidge and Wesilu, lol


Oh ok, lol. Good name


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yes, Niraya, she's named after a gun brand.

That was for my husband, lol


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Everything makes PERFECT sense now!

I love it!


----------



## Tazor (Mar 5, 2012)

Your dog is picture perfect. No doubt she's a winner!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, Tazor ^_^ She's a sweet little thing (when she's not being NAUGHTY!)


----------



## Tazor (Mar 5, 2012)

My shepherd is 4 1/2 months.. Im from collegeville, pa.. we're almost neighbors lol....seriously though, your dog looks like one you would see in a text book..very impressive!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'll be in York next week for a dog show


----------

